# 1/12 Road Racing...



## R.C. (Sep 18, 2007)

I haven't raced 1/12 since 1700 SCRs were the hot setup. What's the best chassis, body, batteries etc these days? TIA


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

R.C. said:


> I haven't raced 1/12 since 1700 SCRs were the hot setup. What's the best chassis, body, batteries etc these days? TIA


CRC, Speedmerchant, On-Point, and Associated all have excellent chassis. I'm a CRC guy, so the Xti would always be _my_ first choice. 

Battery choices are plentiful currently. CRC/Power Push cells are a great choice. Thunder Power, and Fantom also offer great 1s packs. 

Bodies are a personal choice, as they all impact handling differently. The Black Art bodies sold by CRC, the Protoform AMR and Parma's Speed8 and Speed8 HD all work well, but offer different handling characteristics.

Where are you located? The best thing you could do would be to go to the track at which you'll be racing, and see what car is most popular and well supported. That way, access to parts and set-up advice will be more readily available to you.

Ian Ruggles
Access Hobbies and RacePlace
Springfield, Ohio


----------



## T28Pilot (Jan 26, 2013)

What would be a decent pinion / spur combo for 1/12 racing at The Gate or Beaver? Access Hobbies is a little too far for me to travel unfortunately, I hear its a great facility!


----------



## RICOTHOMAS (Feb 10, 2004)

With a D3.5 17.5 should be around 80/51-52-53.
I have a nice CRC I am selling.


----------



## T28Pilot (Jan 26, 2013)

I just PM'd you Rico, thanks for the information!


----------

